# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  گیر دادن مدرسه به پرینت کنکور

## Shirin.H

سلام مشاور مدرسه ما شدیدا گیر داده میگه پرینت کنکورت رو بده. اخه  پرینت و رمز درونش یه شی شخصی هست و نباید به کسی داد. این مشاور مدرسه رو چیکار کنم؟ :Yahoo (101):

----------


## artim

> سلام مشاور مدرسه ما شدیدا گیر داده میگه پرینت کنکورت رو بده. اخه  پرینت و رمز درونش یه شی شخصی هست و نباید به کسی داد. این مشاور مدرسه رو چیکار کنم؟



عمدا این کارو میکنن
کانون هم اطلاعات ثبت نام رو میگیره
واسه این میخوان که بعد کنکور نفراتی که رتبه های خوبی اوردن و رشته های خوبی قبول شدن اسامی و یا تصاویرشون رو نمایش بدن و...

----------


## MohammadReZa.m

کی کارت کنکور رو مدن؟

----------


## SNIPER

به هیچ وجه این کارو نکن بگو هرکاری میکنم سایت سنجش رمز رو قبول نمیکنه بپیچونشون.

----------


## jarvis

مدرسه ما هم خواستن گفتن واسه نمیدونم چی میخوایم. البته حرف مفته میخوان بعدا خودشون همه اطلاعات رو داشته باشن

----------


## Gartal

میخوان تا بعدا اگه کسی رتبه برتر شد نامش مدرسه بزنن  :Yahoo (94): 


و درصد های کنکور خودشون ببینن

----------

